# Iguana



## bikerchicspain (Sep 30, 2011)

Well i have rescued cats, dogs, rabbits, ferrets, goats etc etc,
Now i have a metre long iguana that has found his way to my house.

He was found, quote (dont laugh) "he knocked on my door" that is what the lady said that brought him to me.

As yet no one has claimed him. Here is a pic of him. stretched out on my sofa and everybody hiding in the kitchen until i got home.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow that is a beautiful, healthy looking iguana! Wish one of those would knock on MY door!!


----------



## jbean7916 (Sep 30, 2011)

looks great!! Those nail look poised to poke little holes in your couch if you do not bring him noms!!!


----------



## bikerchicspain (Sep 30, 2011)

He is actually quite good with me, but doesnt lke my partner,although the feeling is mutual.lol

He escaped one night and i woke up to find him on our bed whilst we were sleeping, that sure scared may partner half to death, never seen him move so fast.


----------



## jbean7916 (Sep 30, 2011)

bikerchicspain said:


> He is actually quite good with me, but doesnt lke my partner,although the feeling is mutual.lol
> 
> He escaped one night and i woke up to find him on our bed whilst we were sleeping, that sure scared may partner half to death, never seen him move so fast.



I can only imagine!!! I used to have an escape artist snake and he would often make his way into my bed, luckily it was only me and I was used to it!!


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 30, 2011)

pretty


----------



## ascott (Sep 30, 2011)

Fricken awesome....I have always wanted one of those ...my uncle use to have one, he would walk it down the street everyday...he had one of those little harness thingys (home made as it was before it was fashionable to have the harness deal)....he was soooo big.

Yours is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Jacob (Sep 30, 2011)

Awesome~


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 30, 2011)

Very cool...


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 30, 2011)

Yvonne, do you work at a pet store or an animal shelter?


----------



## The Adjustor (Sep 30, 2011)

Thats a great looking iguana! Many of the red ones won't keep the color up to that size, very cool!


----------



## Missy (Sep 30, 2011)

What a great rescue, beautiful.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 2, 2011)

That is a very good looking Iguana. Such a healthy looking animal someone must be missing him(?).


----------



## bikerchicspain (Oct 2, 2011)

I work at a petstore, but i think everyone knows me as the reptile lady,

I have put flyers up everywhere but no one has claimed him, so not sure what to do with him, I cant keep him as i havent got the room to house a fully grown Iguana comfortably, it would not be fare to him, so i am lookin for a good home for him.


----------

